# eth1394 module gets autoloaded. how to disable?

## all-inc.

hi,

i just compiled my new 2.6.17-suspend2-r4 with module autoload support.

but shouldn't this feature only load modules on demand, not automatically all modules that fit to my hardware?! the other modules that are loaded automatically(of course, they all are not in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6) don't disturb  :Wink:  but this eth1294 module i only want to load, when i really need it. so my question is, how can i prevent whatever loads the module from doing so? dmesg doesn't give any informatioin why they are all loaded. their output just appears on the end of dmesg, after everything else, and after the modules in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

thank you, all-inc.

----------

## Kruegi

The modules is loaded if a controller is found.

Your IEEE1394 controller is there, so the module is loaded.

It can't load if you attach a firewire device, since it can't know until the module is loaded.

Thomas

----------

## all-inc.

yes, you described the way it goes... but how can i prevent the kernel from loading a module, just because it is possible? this has to be possible! and i don't want to add a 'rmmod eth1394' anywhere in the startup scripts, that's very lame! hey, we use linux, this just must be possible  :Wink:  even in windows i can disable network adapters  :Laughing: 

i hope that now is clear, what's my prob.

thank you, all-inc.

----------

## albright

Look at the "blacklist" file in /etc/hotplug - I added

modules I did not want loaded and it worked ...

----------

## all-inc.

yes, the blacklist works with udev < 096. but i updated to this ~arch release. btw hotplug is no longer autoloading modules at startup for static devices, coldplug does now. but with udev 096 you even don't need coldplug. hotplug is now only resposible for dynamic device attachment and removement. i spend a lot of time googling around, i visited the official webiste on kernel.org about udev and its new "coldplug" feature, but i didn't find anywhere how to disable udev from loading all modules that it can load.

now i just downgraded back to the stable release 087-r1... no autoloading at all  :Smile: 

it's very sad that the documentation is often that poor. of course i also read the REDME and manpages of udev 096... nothing concrete on how to configure this autoloading stuff.

----------

## eyebex

I solved this by just not building the "Ethernet over 1394" kernel module and editing /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules to map my on-board Ethernet controller to eth0 again (which previously was occupied by the eth1364 module).

----------

## Nargule

 *all-inc. wrote:*   

> it's very sad that the documentation is often that poor. of course i also read the REDME and manpages of udev 096... nothing concrete on how to configure this autoloading stuff.

 

Yes, I agree. It should be trivial to do this, yet I can't find anything on how to prevent a module from loading.

----------

## dch24

This post describes the difference between 'blacklist' and what you are trying to do:

 *Joey Hess wrote:*   

> Package: module-init-tools
> 
> Version: 3.3-pre11-1
> 
> Severity: normal
> ...

 

In other words, this will disable it at the modprobe level. (Then when you want to use it, just add a # to comment out the line, and run update-modules and modprobe it in. Not exactly what you wanted, but ...)

There's a good discussion in the bug #130766 thread about using /etc/conf.d/rc to disable services (so the modules are still loaded but the service doesn't get started) and about the security hole opened by autoloading evbug. The bug is closed because "Comment  #46 From Matthias Schwarzott  2007-02-13 00:16:10 0000  [reply] udev-104-r11 (and -r10) implement the wrapper-based blacklisting, by using the blacklist-lines from modprobe.conf" but I have not seen documentation or an example of how this works.

----------

## Nargule

 *Nargule wrote:*   

>  *all-inc. wrote:*   it's very sad that the documentation is often that poor. of course i also read the REDME and manpages of udev 096... nothing concrete on how to configure this autoloading stuff. 
> 
> Yes, I agree. It should be trivial to do this, yet I can't find anything on how to prevent a module from loading.

 

I found the solution to my problem. Setting RC_COLDPLUG="no" in the "/etc/conf.d/rc" file prevents udev from loading any modules on boot.

I'm not sure if this is what all-inc. was looking for, but it works for me.

----------

## MixedSoul

I believe you're looking for 

```
/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
```

this file is self-explanatory   :Wink: 

----------

